# Accucraft Decauville 0-6-0 Live-Steam



## Lorenz Schug (Feb 4, 2015)

Hello, 

one of my next projects with Accucraft which will be finished now is my Decauville 0-6-0 Live-Steam. If anything works like it should I will have in in my warehouse this summer. The production is limited edition of 50 units total (32 and 45 mm gauge). Here are some nice clips and pictures taken from the factory sample.

Lorenz

MBV Schug - Germany
www.accucraft.de



































Some more pictures I have posted here: http://forums.mylargescale.com/memb...ms-accucraft-decauville-0-6-0-live-steam.html


----------



## Lorenz Schug (Feb 4, 2015)

*Specifications:*

Scale / Gauge - 1:19 / 45/32 mm
Construction - Brass & Stainless Steel
Mini. Radius - 24 in. (600 mm)
Length - 8.91 in. (226.3 mm)
Width - 3.53 in. (89.7 mm)
Height - 5.30 in. (134.6 mm)
Weight - 6.25 lbs 

*Live Steam:*

Butane fired
Cylinder w/ D-valve
Full working valve gear
Pressure gauge
Water level gauge
Sprung axles
Sprung couplers
Boiler w/ drain
Lubricator w/ drain
R/C ready

*Order Information:*

AL87-212A Decauville 0-6-0T Live Steam, 45 mm Gauge
AL87-212B Decauville 0-6-0T Live Steam, 32 mm Gauge


----------



## Lorenz Schug (Feb 4, 2015)

*Accucraft Decauville 0-6-0T current delivery information*

We are hearing rumours we do not like but we are sure someone is just stirring up trouble. It has been reported that the 0-4-0T Decauville is ‘sold out’ and that Accucraft UK will not get any stock!
This information is absolutly incorrect! At the moment both Decauvilles can be ordered in both gauges from all Accucraft Dealers. The production will be finished now about mid of September this year.

If you like to buy a Decauville please contact your local Accucraft dealer or Accucraft Europe, UK and USA.

Thanks,

Lorenz Schug
Accucraft Europe


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Lorenz, black for such a tiny locomotive is rather uninspiring. Red as originally planned would have been better. 
http://crdp.ac-amiens.fr/pensa/1_7_case1.php
Even iron oxide pink is more exciting;-)
http://www.amberleynarrowgauge.co.uk/early-years/slides/decauville-oxide-4.htm
Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## Lorenz Schug (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi, the Decauville 0-6-0 arrived in my warehause now. Both scales are available, price is 1672,27 Euro (without VAT). Contact me if you are interested. 

Thanks,

Lorenz

MBV Schug
Accucraft Europe


----------



## Lorenz Schug (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi, now all ordered Decauviles are in my warehouse now, only a few 0-6-0 and 0-4-0 with 45mm gauge ate left for sale, the test is already sold. Let me know if you are interested.

Thanks,

Lorenz
Accucraft Europe


----------

